# Anyone care to recommend any quality Novels/collections, Etc of Fantasy genre?



## Kitana (Mar 4, 2013)

Hiya! <^.^>
I'm first going to start off with that I do hope this is the right place for this post. If not I do greatly apologize. 
Secondly to the reason for the post;
 I’m looking to nab up some new books soon and was curious on some recommended reads by anyone here. One thing I have learned after all since joining this site is to read as much as you can if you wish to become a good writer, and I know my path there is only just beginning. <^.^>

Below I’ve listed my favorite fantasy type books just to give an idea into what I’ve read and like.  I know this probably seems a bit close minded but Fantasy is my favorite type of genre. ( I’m also living with a relative currently and they have lots of Science Fiction  based books. And I have taken advantage of the new variety though I’m not as fond of it, I‘ll admit.)
I do wish to expand my look into Fantasy the most as well because though it’s my favorite it is also one I’ve been less able to access quality Novels or Short Story collections.

I appreciate any suggestions anyone can give and Thank you warmly from the bottom of my mechanical heart. <^.~> I also offer brownies, which are not so mechanical and oven fresh warm, for suggestions given. If you'd like that is. <^.^>

*The Dark Tower Series by Stephen King

Dragonlance: Dragons of Autumn Twilight by Margret Weis and Tracy Hickman

Fire Bringer by David Clement-Davies 

In The Forest of the Night by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes

Demon in My View by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes

The Kiesha'ra Series by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes

The Last Dragonlord by Joanne Bertin

Lord of the Rings Series by J.RR Tolkien

His Dark Materials Series by Phillip Pullman*


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 4, 2013)

This isn't really my genre but The Hunger Games? If you fancy it. Or I Am Number Four.


----------



## Circadian (Mar 4, 2013)

Oooo, brownies...

_Firebringer_ was a pretty good book.  Some other good animal stories are _Warriors_ by Erin Hunter (the original series is the best), _The Sight_ and _Fell_ by David Clement-Davies, and _Promise of the Wolves_ by Dorothy Hearst.

I'd also recommend the Young Wizards series by Diane Duane.  It's sort of a mix of fantasy and sci-fi, but it's really good.  The Pendragon series by D.J. MacHale is also good, though I'm not sure if that's considered fantasy or it's more like sci-fi.

Some young adult fantasy I've read recently include _Stravaganza_ by Mary Hoffman, _The Chronicles of the Imaginarium Geographica_ by James A. Owen, _Skulduggery Pleasant_ by Derek Landy, and _Runemarks_ by Joanne Harris.

That's it for now.  I hope some of my suggestions are along the lines of what you're looking for.


----------



## Outiboros (Mar 4, 2013)

Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels. They're not exactly like the ones you listed - it's mostly light humour - but some of them are simply great. Not all, I'd say, but then again, there's... what, 38 of them?

At the moment, I'm reading the Legend of Eli Monpress - I wouldn't really recommend it, not as much as Discworld, but it has an enjoyable story if not some poor writing, and definitely a creative spin on magic.

I also quite enjoyed Terry Brooks' Genesis of Shanarra trilogy way back when I read it, even though I haven't read anything else of the series. I don't even remember whether or not it was a translation - I think it may have been Dutch. I'll have to give it a reread sometime.


----------



## Kitana (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks you guys for the suggestions <^.^> Brownies for all!!

Nico- I have read The Hunger Games but just the first I just found it a bit hard to finish though I do still wish to finish the series if I can. I've not however read I am Number Four. But I will check it out.

Circadian- I did love Fire Bringer when I first read it and even though that has been quite awhile I still do love it <^.^> I will also be sure to check out the other books you mentioned. I don't mind some fantasy/sci-fi mixes. Just not fond of the full Sci-fi based ones. If that makes sense..Not that I don't enjoy a good Sci-fi; I have just yet to come upon one I favored as much. (in a book anyway) 

Outiboros- I have wondered about the Discworld series as I have seen that mentioned in other places by various people and it did have me a bit curious. Of course I will also look into the others you mentions too.

Thank you all for your recommendations. I very greatly do appreciate them and any more anyone else may have. <^.^>


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 4, 2013)

Is Dragon Lance the same as the Dungeons and Dragons series?


Here is a good link to check out:

Fantasy 100 - Top Fantasy Series (Books)


I also forgot about the Connan the Barbarrian series and the Red Sonja series.


----------



## Travers (Mar 4, 2013)

R.A Salvatore's Icewind Dale trilogy. 

Classic fantasy.

+1 for the Discworld series as well. I've read them all and always look forward to the next.


----------



## Kitana (Mar 4, 2013)

Lewdog- Thank you for the link I will give it a a good long look, though some I have read on it and just couldn't finish them. Also yes I believe the Dragonlance series was based off of Dungeons and Dragons. As for the Conan and Sonja series I must admit I didn't know the movies were based on books, I have seen the movies though its been awhile.

Travers- I will also look into the series you mentioned, same as Discworld, I have seen R.A. Salvatore books mentioned as well by numerous people elsewhere just have yet been unable to get my hands on his books. 

Again Thank you very much. Brownies for you as well of course! <^.^>


----------



## Outiboros (Mar 4, 2013)

Kitana said:


> Outiboros- I have wondered about the Discworld series as I have seen that mentioned in other places by various people and it did have me a bit curious. Of course I will also look into the others you mentions too.


With Discworld, it takes a bit of advice to find a good book to start with. It isn't a continual series of 38 books, but rather follows a number of storylines that are interconnected but widely separate. If you start reading with the first book, you'd probably be disappointed - it's widely regarded to be one of the worst, or at least less good. The storyline I thought was by far the greatest was that of the City Guard of Ankh-Morpork, starting with the eighth Discworld book, 'Guards! Guards!'
If you ever want to start reading Discworld, that's the one I'd start with.



Travers said:


> R.A Salvatore's Icewind Dale trilogy.
> 
> Classic fantasy.
> 
> +1 for the Discworld series as well. I've read them all and always look forward to the next.


If there ever will be a next one, seeing Sir Terry Pratchett's condition. And the series will probably end with him, now that his daughter had said she won't go on writing it.


----------



## Travers (Mar 4, 2013)

Outiboros said:


> With Discworld, it takes a bit of advice to find a good book to start with. It isn't a continual series of 38 books, but rather follows a number of storylines. If you start reading with the first book, you'd probably be disappointed - it's widely regarded to be one of the worst, or at least less good. The storyline I thought was by far the greatest was that of the City Guard of Ankh-Morpork, starting with the eighth Discworld book, 'Guards! Guards!'
> If you ever want to start reading Discworld, that's the one I'd start with.



I 100% agree! The guards story lines are the most accessible and have always been my favourites.


----------



## Kitana (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you again Outiboros, Discworld seems to sound like Dragonriders of Pern's  story had gone, the ones I had read anyways. So thank you for the recommendations on where to  start in that series. I will look for that one if I do decide to look  into Discworld. 
I don't get a chance to get 'new' books to often so I try to be very thorough when looking for books.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 9, 2013)

You can't go wrong with Neil Gaiman. Neverwhere and American Gods are incredible.


----------



## Caragula (Mar 11, 2013)

"One thing I have learned after all since joining this site is to read as much as you can if you wish to become a good writer,"
If that's your goal, you ought to expand rapidly out of fantasy into other spaces, everyone seems haunted by Jack Vance or Tolkien  I say that without any bile as I've just finished a fantasy novel, but I owe nothing of the technique and prose I strive for to any fantasy novelist.  Of course, you need to know the territory.

Mythago Wood by Robert Holdstock, Earthsea Trilogy by Ursula LeGuin.  The second Elric novel, Sailor on the Seas of Fate was excellent, that's by Michael Moorcock.  For the alternate reality type of fantasy, such as Pullman's, you could try Clive Barker's Weaveworld and King/Straub's The Talisman.


----------



## Jeko (Mar 13, 2013)

Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Kitana (Mar 13, 2013)

J Anfinson and Candence- Neil has been another name I have heard a bit and will also check out too. Thank you <^.^> 

Caragula-  I was wondering if anyone was going to call me out on reading beyond  the Fantasy Genre.<^.^> I know a good writer can go beyond the  Genre they feel most comfortable in and I will admit Fantasy is where I  feel most comfortable. But as I also said I have gone beyond that  specific genre as well, and not just Science fiction. I just feel my  weakest parts are in fantasy as that is the least I've been able to get  my hands on; reading material wise that is. 
Also thank you for the recommendations as well. I will definitely check them out. 

Brownies  ofcourse to you guys as well <^.^>, with all these recommendations I'll have  alot to read. Thank you all again you guys have been a great help.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim Butcher too. He's awesome.


----------

